
No dating, no sex, no marriage, no kids: South Korea's growing feminist movement - deegles
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/12/06/asia-pacific/social-issues-asia-pacific/south-koreas-growing-feminist-movement/#.Xeq4bSVOnDs
======
munmaek
Like most extreme viewpoints, it's held by a small, yet vocal group. It's not
remotely near the norm.

It should be noted that South Korea -does- have a lot of problems regarding
sexism, crazy beauty standards, and so on. In the next couple of years I
expect we'll see a lot of news come out of the kpop industry. Probably after
yet more stars commit suicide and the issue gets too big to ignore. So it's
not that hard to see why these kind of feminist groups pop up.

From my personal experience, I'd say the way older people in Korea view
marriage / sex issues is something close to the US in the ~80s, mixed with the
new generation that is tired and fed up. Then toss in a small but not
insubstantial amount of Fundamentalist Christians who are extremely
conservative (anti-LGBT as well).

Korea is going to change -a lot- in the next 10 years.

------
notjtrig
The tension between men and women is one of the biggest problems facing
humanity today.

~~~
The_rationalist
Could you develop?

~~~
notjtrig
I was told that a couple years ago by a coworker, an old monk from Laos. We
can see the symptoms of this problem everywhere but the root cause alludes us.

A suppression of sexuality maybe, too rigid social norms, women becoming more
feminine and man more masculine, I’m not sure but there is definitely some
discourse that is elevating.

------
badrabbit
Exteme views are always easier to hold. But power to them if they are
satisfied with their life the way it is.

IIRC, Korean women already wait until their late 20's before considering
dating?

From a societal perspective, no good comes out of a large increase in single
men that remain single long term. China is already having problems as a result
of their "one child" policy resulting in many parents aborting female babies.

I think their problem has a lot to do with what their society expects marriage
and motherhood to be. To some it is a prison, to others, it gives them a rich
and fulfilling life. I think it would benefit everyone to try and change this
instead if abstaining entirely from these social roles. As they say "We live
in a society"

------
rixed
What I find interesting is that the government (and the journalist too) is
apparently totally unable to envision any other outcome than the drastic
decrease of population.

So, apparently, if women refuse to care for kids, then no kids are possible
and the population is going to be halved every 50 years.

Hahaha, this is priceless.

~~~
emsign
"uh, stupid women! why won't they procreate! huhuhu, priceless"

They are fed up, because men treat them like shit. Period. If anyone is to
blame for the demise of the population then it's their fathers, husbands and
boyfriends.

~~~
rixed
I think that with not too much more effort from your part then my comments
could have been understood more charitably.

Rephrasing: I find it funny that the only response from the government is to
encourage women to get married, rather than encourage men to take part in
raising children, or even encouraging other forms of raising children than the
traditional micro family.

~~~
downerending
I'm not thinking of Korean men as having a lot of spare time on their hands.

------
johnmwilkinson
> She insisted, “My dream is to build housing only for women who plan to never
> marry.”

Sounds a lot like a convent

